# Microsoft Visual Basic 3 Decompiler



## Munki (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok, im in a issue and i need a mvb 3 decompiler, Ive google'd it and i got nothing. I may have missed something, but im in a massive hurry. So if anyone HAS one or knows where to get one, please please please Point me in the correct direction.


Thanks,

     Chris


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 4, 2009)

VB3 as in circa 1993? Oh dear...

VB6 is a rare breed.  VB3, wow.  I don't know what to say. 


Maybe try this:
http://www.programmersheaven.com/download/66/download.aspx


Or this:
http://www.program-transformation.org/Transform/VisualBasicDecompilers


----------

